# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  You may be at ground zero tomorrow

## DonGlock26

> *Thursday, April 07, 2016*
> 
> *The Terrorist versus The Criminal*
> 
> Posted by Gabe Suarez at 03:15:00 AM in CONCEALED CARRY, GABE SUAREZ ARTICLES, INTERNATIONAL TERRORISM
> 
>  
> 
> In the beginning, American shooters trained the concept of legitimate self-defense.  Use of force training and de-escalation methods were discussed and trained.  Using the vaunted "Big Boy Voice" to challenge the bad guy from ready positions was promoted far and wide.  And gun writers admonished the novice gunman about the concerns over legal liability, regaling them with horror stories intended not so much to frighten them into inaction, although they often did just that, but rather to create the need for the book to be bought or the liability awareness class to be attended.   And for the most part, unless someone did something stupid (Zimmerman comes to mind), the muggers in the parking lots of America, and the gang members invading homes from coast to coast were dealt with efficiently.
> ...

----------

MedicineBow (04-10-2016),Mum's the word (04-08-2016),OldSchool (04-08-2016),TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> So  here is the reality.  You of course don't have to agree.  You can  continue to think you can treat the Jihadist, or the Crazy Guy Bent On  Killing Everyone In The Room in the same way you would handle the mugger  in the parking lot.  But I think if you try to do that, the bad guy  will kill you and that will be that.
> The mugger in the  parking lot involves de-escalation, threat management, avoiding bad  neighborhoods, and all of thosethings you learned in the Police  Academy...or in basic gun school.  Posturing and voice commands, as well  as a sharpened level of alertness, and all of that will likely make it  so you don't even have to shoot that mugger/gang member.  You see, the  mugger has an expectation of tomorrow.  He wants to rob you and leave to  spend his loot.  He wants a long thug life.  They not the same thing as  the jihadist.
> 
> The Jihadist (and the  Crazy Guy as well) is committing what is essentially an act of war.   Attempting to handle an enemy combatant who has already decided to die  in the act of killing you, like a mugger in the parking lot is foolish.   And fearing that the legal system will crash upon you as a result of  such aggressive tactics is also foolish.


Quoted for truth.

And this too:




> _A TERRORIST - RIFLE IN HAND - KILLING PEOPLE_  is not the same as a street mugger.  The terrorist, by his actions,  gives you license to do things that would never be justified if the  adversary was different.  Keep these things in mind.  You may be at  ground zero tomorrow.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-09-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Terrorists, rifles in hands, patrol the streets of America everyday. They are called "cops".

----------

St James (04-09-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Terrorists, rifles in hands, patrol the streets of America everyday. They are called "cops".


Chumps patrol these threads everyday. .  Hurray for our police. Risk their lives for us every minute of every day.  Sometimes they lose them too.  They are true American heroes.

You know who calls cops "terrorists" ?  Criminals do that.  And the more the cops terrorize the criminals, the better.  If I had my way, after an arrest, the cops would whip the SOBs right out of their shoes.

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-09-2016),Corruptbuddha (04-18-2016),DonGlock26 (04-09-2016),TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## John123

> Terrorists, rifles in hands, patrol the streets of America everyday. They are called "cops".


That's a pretty ignorant statement. The "Cops" are the ones who protect the America we hold dear. The police are one of the most well-oiled machines in our world. They're the good guys; they ones who put their lives on the line for us every day. Everyone messes up sometimes. For every 1,000 people killed by the police, only 1 is convicted of a crime - that tells me that the thugs they're removing are the ones who are committing crimes; not the police. The issue is the thanks we give them; and your post proves that perfectly.

----------

Corruptbuddha (04-18-2016),DonGlock26 (04-09-2016),Madison (04-09-2016),protectionist (04-09-2016),TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> That's a pretty ignorant statement. The "Cops" are the ones who protect the America we hold dear.


Wrong. The people are the ones who defend America.

 Cops are enemies of the people. Cops are nothing more than mercenaries protecting the interests of the powerful and elite.

----------

Jim Rockford (04-18-2016),St James (04-09-2016)

----------


## John123

> Wrong. The people are the ones who defend America.
> 
> Cops are enemies of the people. Cops are nothing more than mercenaries protecting the interests of the powerful and elite.


Read MSMBC much?  :Wink: 

Again, you're fairly mistaken here. When you call 911 and say you want a situation resolved, who comes to your door no matter what? The Constitution? Bernie Sanders? No, it's the police. I've yet to see mercenaries who go to children's homes, put their lives on the line for innocent people, and investigate crimes. They just don't do it. The police are the ones who you call no matter what, and they show up with a helpful heart. Maybe out in LA, it's different (Maybe it's like comparing LA to the rest of the US).

----------

DonGlock26 (04-09-2016),Madison (04-09-2016),TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Wrong. The people are the ones who defend America.
> 
>  Cops are enemies of the people. Cops are nothing more than mercenaries protecting the interests of the powerful and elite.


Wrong, the people have done nothing to defend America.  If they had, Obama wouldn't have served half a term.  BLM would not be an issue.  In fact the police would be the force that America would respect, if they stood up for the police when it was needed to protect them from the union and leftist machinations that we all suffer from today.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-09-2016),TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Read MSMBC much? 
> 
> Again, you're fairly mistaken here. When you call 911...


I don't call 911.

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016),Jim Rockford (04-18-2016),St James (04-09-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Wrong. The people are the ones who defend America.
> 
>  Cops are enemies of the people. Cops are nothing more than mercenaries protecting the interests of the powerful and elite.


Somebody's got you programmed -a sign of lesser IQ.

----------

TBO (04-09-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm not feeling cornered. You give yourself far too much credit. I told you, quote all of my post, or none. I give you that much respect even though I disagree with everything about you. 
> 
> Cornered?


Yes, cornered and growing desperate. But, your salvation is that you are boring the fuck out of me right now.

----------


## Dan40

> So ARE you are not on your "respective soap box" too???????  I  see  the same thing from you and a few others, that is my opinion which doesn't matter and I don't care. I see a post about what a "Bad" cop did. Nothing else. I don't see them say anything about any other cops or saying anything about Mi. I could be wrong and I'm sure you'll be glad to go find me something to prove me wrong. But that's ok.  Like I said I see a lot of attacking opinions, not debating. As a matter of fact, I didn't see one poster say anything until their name was mention. Then it's a free for all.  Again, so what if they are posting about what A bad cop did. Who cares it's their opinion, freedom of speech or is it just one-sided on this forum?



Just a point of order.

The First amendment:
_Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or  prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to  assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

_The Government is restricted by the first amendment,,,,,,,,NOT any individual, nor any poster.  Posters on this forum are restricted by the moderators, not the 1st Amendment.

Other posters may say anything they wish to say about your posts.  And YOU may say anything you wish about anyone elses's posts.

Subject only to the mods approval.

Attacking opinions IS part of debating.  Proving one wrong is not necessary in debating.  Good to do, but not essential in a debate.

Additionally, arguing is also allowed.


That is all, carry on.

----------


## michaelr

> Yes, cornered and growing desperate. But, your salvation is that you are boring the fuck out of me right now.


Wow. You tell yourself what you need to hear Glock. I'm done here. It's weird, every time I think we can make headway and put aside our differences, you pull this shit.

----------


## St James

> It's not what someone says they are, it's what someone shows themselves to be through actions and words. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


playing the victim card again.................

----------


## St James

> Yes, cornered and growing desperate. But, your salvation is that you are boring the fuck out of me right now.


still trying to play that victim card.
Don, This article didn't include your name. No one included your name. You just jumped in here crying..."I'm the victim here..."

----------


## DonGlock26

> still trying to play that victim card.
> Don, This article didn't include your name. No one included your name. You just jumped in here crying..."I'm the victim here..."


Victim? That's not me. You do claim to be my victim from time to time. 

Care to discuss your tactics that I have exposed here?

I will say this, you seem to be learning from your mistakes. You are not as reckless as you have been in the past.
That was my goal in the first place. If you are honest, you will have to admit that I have pointed out
flaws in your sources and absolute statements (all cops are bad, most cops are bad, etc.).

----------

TBO (04-10-2016)

----------


## St James

> Victim? That's not me. You do claim to be my victim from time to time. 
> 
> Care to discuss your tactics that I have exposed here?
> 
> I will say this, you seem to be learning from your mistakes. You are not as reckless as you have been in the past.
> That was my goal in the first place. If you are honest, you will have to admit that I have pointed out
> flaws in your sources and absolute statements (all cops are bad, most cops are bad, etc.).


you're not here to teach me a mother fucking thing................. 
The only thing you tried to convey, and have so brilliantly done is that your a bully. NOW, that I've learned.
You make claims about people you don't know, and have never met. You've accused me of being arrested for drunk driving, beating my wife,,, So what again is it you've *ahem* taught me?
You're a cry baby and you take every story personally. You're too sensitive and thinned skin....
Where's your bad cop articles, since you claim m to be fair?
I wonder about the measure of a man that strikes while a back is turned.....

----------


## DonGlock26

> you're not here to teach me a mother fucking thing................. 
> The only thing you tried to convey, and have so brilliantly done is that your a bully. NOW, that I've learned.
> You make claims about people you don't know, and have never met. You've accused me of being arrested for drunk driving, beating my wife,,, So what again is it you've *ahem* taught me?
> You're a cry baby and you take every story personally. You're too sensitive and thinned skin....
> Where's your bad cop articles, since you claim m to be fair?
> I wonder about the measure of a man that strikes while a back is turned.....


Such emotion and classic psychological projection. Just keep behaving yourself and this sub-forum will be a better place.

Cop-haters LOVE back attacks and attacks from the internet.

----------

TBO (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dan40

* You may be at ground zero tomorrow
*

That has been true since grade school.  When we were told that in case of Atomic Attack, we should get under our wooden desk and cover our head.  70 or so years ago.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-10-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> collateral damage? babies blown up in their cribs, non-combatants shot in the line of fire (figuratively said) Wrong addresses, wrong people, wrongful deaths....... Can we say that in a loud voice?
> Rather than find a fight, find a solution. More militarization is obviously not the answer. The only creates more mistrust and fear. That equals loss of respect. Then all law comes from the muzzle of a gun...how does that make any difference?


Yes it creates fear. And that fear of FORCE is the only thing savages like these understand.  
  

  



If I were a National Guard officer in command of a battalion in the street, and confronting thousands of rioting lunatics, I would go at them with a wedge. If that did not disperse them, and they were inflicting physical harm on people and property, I'd give the order to shoot them and bayonet them.  Then they wouldn't be doing this again.  And this scenario does not involve _"collateral damage? babies blown up in their cribs, non-combatants shot in the line of fire"


_

----------


## St James

Jesus, you guys want to kill..............just begging for a chance, any chance........any excuse
Bayoneting people, hanging them on fences capping rounds into heads.....you guys are absolutely sick. BTW, all of this comes from your side of the aisle.
Collateral damage? naw, no worries here mate
We're just all collateral damage to you three.................I wonder if you'd feel the same way if one of your own were taken because of collateral damage from your own. 


He shot his buddy and blamed everyone else.....

----------


## St James

> Yes it creates fear. And that fear of FORCE is the only thing savages like these understand.  
>   
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a National Guard officer in command of a battalion in the street, and confronting thousands of rioting lunatics, I would go at them with a wedge. If that did not disperse them, and they were inflicting physical harm on people and property, I'd give the order to shoot them and bayonet them.  Then they wouldn't be doing this again.  And this scenario does not involve _"collateral damage? babies blown up in their cribs, non-combatants shot in the line of fire"
> 
> ...





> Such emotion and classic psychological projection. Just keep behaving yourself and this sub-forum will be a better place.
> 
> Cop-haters LOVE back attacks and attacks from the internet.


then tell the internet to stop reporting on bad cops  :Smiley ROFLMAO:    dunno. maybe they'll listen to you

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## St James



----------

Invayne (04-18-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> 


I thought you didn't hate the police?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

TBO (04-19-2016)

----------


## St James

> I thought you didn't hate the police?


I don't hate all cops. Only the ones that are criminal. 
And I thought you were done insulting me....
About time both of us stepped away from this thread.......agreed?

----------


## TBO

Your actions show you to paint all Cops as criminal. Too biased to function within any discussion dealing with anything LE related.

----------


## St James

of course.....escalate, and escalate. That's your answer.

----------


## Dan40

Los Angeles Memorial to Fallen Officers.

12 feet high, 32 feet long.  Each 14"X2.5" polished brass plank is for the name of a Fallen Officer.

JUST LOS ANGELES OFFICERS.

----------

St James (04-11-2016),TBO (04-11-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Since you've specifically addressed me in this, I too have  a thought or two.
> 
> They were militarized long before I joined any forums. Nothing I've done, or I suspect michaelr, has encouraged a thing that was done before we even became members here.
> They have become a militarized force. You know it as well as I. And none of us in here are the cause.
> When we post articles about bad cops or cop corruption, it is up to our local resident cops to NOT take it personal.
> I post about individual cops behaving badly. It is never directed at the whole, but at the cop in the article. My anger becomes even greater when other cops try to defend the bad cop by attacking the poster, like that'll will change anyone's perspective. Mocking, bullying, intimidation for what other cops do, lessens them, not us. How does it make them look when they attack us for what other cops do?
> These two in here come in here as police, not regular people like the rest of us. They find an article they can have fun with , and go to town with it. Why? 
> One in here once said, If you're not a cop, you're a criminal." Then the accusations fly...."Didn't you say you were arrested for drunk driving?" "How many times have you lied to a judge?" Both are accusatory and when spoken in open forum, it is an attempt to make us the criminal for posting the article.
> Take note. I have posted several articles without comment and still end up having to deal with their accusations and personal slurs, then when I defend myself, I'm the one getting into trouble with you. Why? Am I not allowed to defend myself in fairly here? A forum that is open to free speech?
> ...

----------

St James (04-18-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> collateral damage? babies blown up in their cribs, non-combatants shot in the line of fire (figuratively said) Wrong addresses, wrong people, wrongful deaths....... Can we say that in a loud voice?
> Rather than find a fight, find a solution. More militarization is obviously not the answer. The only creates more mistrust and fear. That equals loss of respect. Then all law comes from the muzzle of a gun...how does that make any difference?


What do you expect when cops get their training in Israel? Israelis are notorious for killing babies and non combatants. :Dontknow:

----------

michaelr (04-18-2016),Midgardian (04-18-2016),St James (04-18-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> What do you expect when cops get their training in Israel? Israelis are notorious for killing babies and non combatants.


Then the excuse their atrocities with the mantra "never again".

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

<-------never met a Cop who's been trained in Israel. 

Haters gonna hate, tinfoilers gonna tinfoil.

----------


## Midgardian

> <-------never met a Cop who's been trained in Israel.


There was a woman who famously said after McGovern lost in 1972 that she couldn't understand how Nixon won because she didn't know anyone who voted for him.

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

> There was a woman who famously said after McGovern lost in 1972 that she couldn't understand how Nixon won because she didn't know anyone who voted for him.


Was that due to Israeli training? 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## Midgardian

> Was that due to Israeli training?


I doubt it, but I'm not surprised that you missed the point - someone who blindly supports cops no matter what doesn't do much thinking.

Personal anecdotes are among the weakest form of evidence.

----------


## TBO

The guy who broad brushed all cops are trained in Israel isn't a Cop. He's also on record as being an unabashed cop hater. 

I on the other hand, have direct knowledge and experience with real USA cops and their training (25+ yrs).

I've yet to meet or even hear of USA cops who were sent to Isreal to be trained how to police in the USA. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/u-s...ty-repression/

http://www.allgov.com/news/us-and-th...el?news=854302

http://www.globalresearch.ca/u-s-pol...ession/5473282

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Ne...0#.VxVJrJvSncs

http://mondoweiss.net/2016/01/enforc...ing-terrorism/




uh huh.........never happen     :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016),michaelr (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

I can find articles that say guns are bad, cause murder, etc. 

Park your bias and use your intellect. Use critical thinking to process information. 

Someone taking a Krav Maga course doesn't = "they've been trained by Israel how to police...". 

I guess since I've taken NRA training the "NRA trains cops how to police". 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

I'm sorry that they kept you out of the loop

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016),michaelr (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

> I'm sorry that they kept you out of the loop


I'm in the loop, you are not. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

> I'm in the loop, you are not. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


uh huh   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
I thought you said it wasn't happening...... WTF?????

----------


## TBO

> uh huh  
> I thought you said it wasn't happening...... WTF?????


Your "proof"  is beyond silly, and you know it. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

When I forst posted the first article about stingray, the loons came out and called me a conspiracy theorist,
'When the second article came out, I was called nosey, and it still wasn't true....
Then when I had solid proof, I was told it was to be used for kidnapping cases.... (that one hasn't surfaced yet as in NO KIDNAPPING case solved)
Then when I stated, via articles that they could not only locate, but trap and trace, and collect data.. more laughs from the loonies..
guess what?
I was dead nuts on    :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
I guess I'm in the know and you're not.............

----------


## TBO

Give me hard numbers. 

How many USA Cops have been trained in Israel? 

How many Cops are there in the USA? 

What, specifically and in detail, has this alleged "training" composed of? 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

> Give me hard numbers. 
> 
> How many USA Cops have been trained in Israel? 
> 
> How many Cops are there in the USA? 
> 
> What, specifically and in detail, has this alleged "training" composed of? 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


well, we can only guess since you're not telling   :Dontknow:

----------


## Katzndogz

Cops trained in Israel?  This is cop hate married to Jew hate.

I have known hundreds of cops.  My cousin was a New York cop.   Not one was trained in Israel nor knew anyone trained in Israel.

What I have known is cops that independently paid for Krav Maga training.   They aren't supposed to because that's offensive fighting but many do.  They do it here.

----------

TBO (04-18-2016)

----------


## St James

> Cops trained in Israel?  This is cop hate married to Jew hate.
> 
> I have known hundreds of cops.  My cousin was a New York cop.   Not one was trained in Israel nor knew anyone trained in Israel.
> 
> What I have known is cops that independently paid for Krav Maga training.   They aren't supposed to because that's offensive fighting but many do.  They do it here.


https://www.revealnews.org/article-l...-funded-trips/

----------

Invayne (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

> well, we can only guess since you're not telling


So you admit you are ignorant of that which you speak. 

You have feelings and emotions, you lack knowledge and reason. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

now, you're getting personal......
I admitted nothing of the kind, you aren't the LEO of tpf, and I don't have to recognize your false authority....
and you're back to _misrepresenting....._

----------


## TBO

> now, you're getting personal......
> I admitted nothing of the kind, you aren't the LEO of tpf, and I don't have to recognize your false authority....
> and you're back to _misrepresenting....._


You are one of the ones engaged in misrepresentation. 

Even your anti-cop blogs don't make the far fetched claims you do. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

so, no cop is taking specialized training in Israel...right, gotcha
and just what is it I'm "misrepresenting"?

----------


## Invayne

> <-------never met a Cop who's been trained in Israel. 
> 
> Haters gonna hate, tinfoilers gonna tinfoil.


Not all, just big city cops. Jew York, Filthy-delphia....

----------

St James (04-18-2016)

----------


## St James

> Not all, just big city cops. Jew York, Filthy-delphia....


Jennings Co, North Vernon, Seymour.....

----------


## TBO

> Jennings Co, North Vernon, Seymour.....


"All"  big city cops go to Israel for training? 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## St James

I never said that............or even typed that   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## TBO

You attached yourself to his statement, you own it.

----------


## St James

> You attached yourself to his statement, you own it.


to whose statement?

----------


## Invayne

> to whose statement?


Some guy...don't know who.... :Dontknow:

----------

St James (04-18-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> The guy who broad brushed all cops are trained in Israel isn't a Cop. He's also on record as being an unabashed cop hater. 
> 
> I on the other hand, have direct knowledge and experience with real USA cops and their training (25+ yrs).
> 
> I've yet to meet or even hear of USA cops who were sent to Isreal to be trained how to police in the USA. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


First of all, I'm not a guy. Secondly, I never said ALL cops are trained in Israel. Reading comprehension lessons are in order here.

Are you going to tell me that this Jewish site is lying when they say the NYPD has an office in Israel?

NYPD Opens Office in Israel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

I'm "on record" as being an unabashed cop hater? You must be referring to the thread I started MOCKING you and Don, which I asked Trinnity to close. Your pathetic excuses for criminal cops pissed me off then, but now I just laugh at you. Fucking hilarious. Now all I have is visions of this.....





Sooooo HAWT! :Headbang:

----------


## Midgardian

> First of all, I'm not a guy. Secondly, I never said ALL cops are trained in Israel. Reading comprehension lessons are in order here.
> 
> Are you going to tell me that this Jewish site is lying when they say the NYPD has an office in Israel?
> 
> NYPD Opens Office in Israel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com
> 
> I'm "on record" as being an unabashed cop hater? You must be referring to the thread I started MOCKING you and Don, which I asked Trinnity to close. Your pathetic excuses for criminal cops pissed me off then, but now I just laugh at you. Fucking hilarious.


The first thing that a cadet is taught at police academy is that truth is their enemy.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-19-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> The first thing that a cadet is taught at police academy is that truth is their enemy.


I wouldn't know, but I do know they are trained to lie...Don has admitted that himself.

----------

St James (04-18-2016)

----------


## TBO

> I never said that............or even typed that





> You attached yourself to his statement, you own it.





> to whose statement?


Post #138 (yours) didn't just come out of no where. You were referencing the previous posts from haters, thus you put yours up in support of their claims. Thus you own that.

----------


## TBO

> The first thing that a cadet is taught at police academy is that truth is their enemy.


Patently false.

----------


## Midgardian

> Patently false.


What an ironic statement.

----------


## TBO

> What an ironic statement.


Accurate, was I. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## Midgardian

> Accurate, was I.


Not what I was thinking.

I figured that if cops were taught to be truthful, and you were trying to convey that idea, you would have used more positive language.

----------

St James (04-19-2016)

----------


## TBO

> Not what I was thinking.
> 
> I figured that if cops were taught to be truthful, and you were trying to convey that idea, you would have used more positive language.


If the truth hurts, it's still the Truth. 

Claiming victim status is such a Liberal tactic, it should be beneath you. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## Midgardian

> If the truth hurts, it's still the Truth. 
> 
> Claiming victim status is such a Liberal tactic, it should be beneath you. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


Talking about yourself?

----------

St James (04-19-2016)

----------


## TBO

> Talking about yourself?


It's clear whom I spoke of. Your passive aggressive quips show a defeated argument. 
Integrity would be to yield the field.

----------


## Midgardian

> It's clear whom I spoke of.


Most thinking people will see that as yourself.

But you constantly go off topic.

Back to the topic, If I am killed in a terrorist attack, I would hope that the focus would be on the idiots who carried it out, not on the paid mercenaries who pathetically want to be considered "heroes" because they reacted after a bomb already went off.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-19-2016)

----------


## TBO

> Most thinking people will see that as yourself.
> 
> But you constantly go off topic.
> 
> Back to the topic, If I am killed in a terrorist attack, I would hope that the focus would be on the idiots who carried it out, not on the paid mercenaries who pathetically want to be considered "heroes" because they reacted after a bomb already went off.


That's "on topic"? 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## Midgardian

> That's "on topic"? 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


Sure is.

I know it has been eighteen pages, but you might want to go back and take a look at the first post.

----------

St James (04-19-2016)

----------


## TBO

If the topic is what "you want", you'd be correct.

----------


## Midgardian

> If the topic is what "you want", you'd be correct.


If a thread is ambiguous in its intentions, many interpretations are possible.

----------


## TBO

Which allows one to move goalposts.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-19-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Which allows one to move goalposts.


Ok. I have some ideas on who might be moving goalposts, but we won't get into that.

I have no problem discussing what you want to talk about, and since we are the only ones currently keeping the thread alive, I am game.

Name your interpretation of the thread, and I am there!

----------


## Invayne

> Ok. I have some ideas on who might be moving goalposts, but we won't get into that.
> 
> I have no problem discussing what you want to talk about, and since we are the only ones currently keeping the thread alive, I am game.
> 
> Name your interpretation of the thread, and I am there!


No comment. Guess that answers your question. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

St James (04-19-2016)

----------

